# Hotmail in all new avataar



## whim_gen (Jul 27, 2005)

Microsoft is expected to begin its rollout of the next version of Hotmail, possibly as early as Wednesday. Code-named "Kahuna," this Hotmail update will sport a new interface, automatic inbox refreshing and a preview pane enabling users to read and respond to e-mail without ever leaving their inbox.

Included with the Hotmail upgrade is a bump of the storage space for free users to two gigabytes 

Fullnews&Source
BetaNews


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 28, 2005)

no way 
yahoo is the best
i just love it


----------



## sms_solver (Jul 28, 2005)

I use hotmail/Yahoo/ and Gmail.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 28, 2005)

Who trusts M$? They can resort to their dirty tricks anytime they want :roll: I use a hotmail account simply because some friends are on MSN messenger


----------



## anandk (Jul 28, 2005)

like hotmail. hardly junkmail filters are nice !


----------



## COLDROCK (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer hotmail to others anyday & if u get more free space then it is better.


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 28, 2005)

I personally hate Hotmail coz the amount of  spam i get.
I once heard Bill Gate$ gets about a million spam messages a day.
I guess those guys at M$ are redirecting all the spam to hotmail users


----------



## tuXian (Jul 28, 2005)

will Indian users be again given a cold attention. I mean will it take months again for that to reflect for Indian hotmail users??


----------



## anubhav_har (Jul 28, 2005)

no thanx.. yahoo gmail and rediff are ok...


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jul 28, 2005)

got a mail invitation from AOL on my old AOL ID... they're giving 2GB space... and inteface sucks!!...

thts good... i just started getting feeling like... I hate this current hotmail interface... it's too slow even on high speed net... tht'll be good if MS make it lil bit like gmail interface.. with light colors, which looks good... and smooth edges...


----------



## mohit (Jul 28, 2005)

ok thanx for the info .. just signed up for a hotmail a/c and luckily got the id i wanted ... if it improves i will use this as i dint get my desired id on gmail. btw right now gmail is d best ... (beware : gmail reads ur mails !!!!)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm.. Here are the Screenshots ..


----------



## chinmay (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm.. Yeah, one could never trust MS. All MS offers look charismatic but reality is just opposite. I would never keep Hotmail ( Kahuna or whatever) as my primary account. Though I can't totally ignore it because most of my friends are on MSN messeger. Gmail and Fastmail do the work for me 

And yeah baby, I daily get around 10 spams on hotmail and I havent given my hotmail account ever on web. Just few personal friends know it


----------



## naveenchandran (Jul 29, 2005)

I also have heard of some secret Hotmail test servers HMTEST dot COM


----------



## Netjunkie (Jul 29, 2005)

I use both Hotmail & yahoo. I love both & I will have to wait & see how the new one from MS looks like.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jul 29, 2005)

Gmail all the way...
Yahoo for the "other mails"
and hotmail for MSN msngr


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

I'll Never dream of it.

MSN is losing the battle of emails and i am on it's biggest enemy's side - Gmail.(2446 mb+)


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2005)

> Who trusts M$? They can resort to their dirty tricks anytime they want



 Lol I think this sums it up nicely. I'd stay with gmail even if they increased the space to 5gb.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 30, 2005)

No way. hotmail's too slow with all the security.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

I LOVE GMAILespecially the gmail notifier in firefox !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

I hate MSN and its usual blah-blah, the site too is very heavy...


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 9, 2005)

Just checked my hotmail after about 2 months...
And they are still sruck at measly 2 MB? 
Non-sense.
Gmail Rocks! 
Yahoo has too many ads.


----------



## x10d (Aug 17, 2005)

i have my shortest hotmail (msn) IDs 

x10d<at>msn.com

& 

o0p<at>msn.com (with 2GB mailbox) [regd in 2001 when msn registrations were open for a short time, and they boosted its Space to 2 GB recently]

if they also provide it with free POP access, i can consider using it !


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 18, 2005)

i will not shift dude

i love my gmail


----------



## surewaugh (Aug 25, 2005)

You must be kidding to me to switch over to hotmail...
infact i deactivated my hotmail account a long time back..


----------



## #/bin/sh (Aug 25, 2005)

Will u make the switch from ur existing Gmail/Yahoo to Hotmail?>>

Oh, I've been wanting to leave the little bugger for ages. I barely use it anymore, although I must admit, Ver.7 (when it finally loads after exactly 3 days) it's quite decent... except for all the crap they are trying to make you sign-up for.

 I hope google can implement all the good stuff and forget all the crap.

- or make it so you can disavle flash "winks" or enable them if you want, also create your own... reason being, flash is too powerfull to be able to just launch it on sombody... but if you could enable it with friends, that would be cool.


----------



## tuXian (Aug 26, 2005)

I too have a MSN ID but its no diff from hotmail with same interface and stuck at 2 MB.



			
				x10d said:
			
		

> o0p<at>msn.com (with 2GB mailbox) [regd in 2001 when msn registrations were open for a short time, and they boosted its Space to 2 GB recently]



Who said MSN.com mail registrations are closed. They are still open and free. If you wanna know how then just PM me.


----------



## dotcompals (Aug 28, 2005)

For ordinary user with a dial up connection Gmail is the best. As it takes absolutely no time to surf inside gmail, once logged in. 

if you are having a faster conection Yahoo is the Best bet as it integrates all possible services.


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2005)

My primary email is always Hotmail and then comes my private pop mail and then yahoo & gmail.



			
				Batty said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Here are the Screenshots ..



The new theme is soo simple.


----------



## cyberia.in (Sep 5, 2005)

Hotmail ? Oh, that antiqity, maybe i remember. No way, gmail rocks, plus i have a personal address as well.


----------



## Tapomay (Sep 6, 2005)

The latest news is Hotmail started to increase the inbox size of Indian citizens to 25MB recently. My Inbox was updated on Sunday automatically and now I can send a single mail of upto 10MB. This is great, because I think 25MB is a sufficient Inbox size for most of us. Isn't it!


----------



## Bomb (Sep 6, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Here are the Screenshots ..




Why r u giving links to images from a site which needs one  to register before one can see anything?

Normal visitors cannot see anything except the error page !


----------



## Ashis (Sep 7, 2005)

I am too Integrated with Yahoo! I cannot Shift.
Not even to Gmail!


----------



## Kannan (Sep 7, 2005)

I like hotmail, yahoo, gmail. Cause I can recv all of them to my Outlook without any plugins


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hotmail is good but the size (m.b)is small.soon u will get 250 m.b..And latter 1 g.b.


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 8, 2005)

Why we want to switch?We can create and avail the benefit.The question u asked is wrong...


----------



## 1 (Dec 26, 2005)

*My opinion*

Well,the new web-mail based beta interface of `Y.a.h.o.o. mail` includes an option for including really simple syndication feeds into the inbox.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 26, 2005)

Bomb said:
			
		

> it_waaznt_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm .. I didnt know that Oobertech required people to register to view the pages as I am logged in so it never asked me any password ..

Anyways .. Some of the screenshots are here .. These are part of review I wrote for my site ..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 27, 2005)

Gmail is better thn hotmail and now wid antivirus protection it is just too gud.just hope they start allowing .exe files to be attached in their mails.u cant even recieve an .exe file from others!this thing really sux and i have 2 use yahoo for this.And google talk needs a hell of an improvement if it has 2 stand against yahoo msngr and MSN msngr.


----------



## infohardik (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello

Yahoo!!! n Goooooogle both  r good n i m using both, but ppl have a look at the Rediff Mail it continiously improving step by step with right clicks n much more if u all havent had a look to it (or had it a long ago ) give it an another look. Its the same wat ppl r talking abt  the new Hotmail n Yahoo mail.   

An India's answer to Yahoo n Google


----------



## knight17 (Dec 31, 2005)

I am currently on gmail.
But my friend is in love with hotmail due to its 
nice interface and he is not caring about space
I think msn will strike back and get a descent share
of webmail business if
they act quickly and wisely.


----------



## 1 (Feb 25, 2006)

*My opinion*

No,infact,I did the other way round:I switched to `Y.a.h.o.o. ! India Mail` FROM `Hotmail`.


----------



## fnatic@play (Feb 26, 2006)

err.. when is the look changing??????? its stil same ol looks for me....


----------



## manas (Feb 26, 2006)

fnatic@play said:
			
		

> err.. when is the look changing??????? its stil same ol looks for me....


The look will change only if you are a Windows Live Mail beta tester.You have to get an invitation from Microsoft.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 26, 2006)

i will only ise yahoo


----------



## chitta (Feb 28, 2006)

i like it now that i have been using it for some time
wats not to like huh ?    

it's clear, fast, simple & has a lot of added features
specially, when comparing it with yahoo mail beta; i must say,
Microsoft has done something right and better here


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2006)

chitta said:
			
		

> i like it now that i have been using it for some time
> wats not to like huh ?
> 
> it's clear, fast, simple & has a lot of added features
> ...



i too support it.
new hotmail rulez baby.


----------



## redlaser (Mar 9, 2006)

tuXian said:
			
		

> will Indian users be again given a cold attention. I mean will it take months again for that to reflect for Indian hotmail users??



Yup,if u could signup as from US,u'l get it free in 1 week,but thatd be illegal no,wont it


----------



## mach (Mar 10, 2006)

using hotmail only for my msn msgr buddies
always use yahoo  as my primary.. but now porting towards making gmail my primary


----------



## knight17 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yahoo! is the best.
But i am seeking for a day when yahoo! adds pop3 support for free mail.


----------



## hafees (Mar 26, 2006)

When gmail offers me 2.7 gb space, POP3 support, AJAX interface etc why should i change. 

I have an account with almost all providers. But Gmail is the best!!!


----------

